# What is the best hard bow case?



## Ben6deerhunter (Sep 6, 2004)

SKB if dropped it from a 2 story building with a 1500$ bow setup in it and it was fine. ive stood on it and everything else. its expensive but it works the best thing for the money is a plano pillar lock its 20$ and its very strong


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Strong case*

They make good and strong cases can have them custom made to your needs too.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Skb


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

SKB Double bow cases are the best. PLus they will cover damage done by airlines for the case and contents, Also airline approved


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

another vote for SKB


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I use a Kolpin Tran Sport soft case for local stuff, it has enough room for two bows (put a beach towel in between them) 2 arrow boxes and has a accessory pouch also for all the stuff you need, put my bowmaster, wrenches, wax, etc, in there. For traveling on planes, or where we have to pack tight in the back of a pickup or car trunk I use the double SKB, it is a great case also, Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There isn't a hard case made better than the ones SKB makes.:thumbs_up


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

SKB all the way, I have travelled a lot using this case and never had any problems. With my case you could see signs of abuse from travelling (being thrown or beat up on), bow was always safe .


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

skb


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I've had a SKB Double compound case for about 15 years, it's been everywhere and never let me down ever !


----------



## dboat (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a SKB single bow case, but my Trykon XL just barely fits.. does that seem right or is there a better case for fit? its those parallel limbs.. 

Dana


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

SKB bar none


----------



## nalcarcher (Dec 17, 2006)

SKB all the way, bought a 4114a last year for my switchback, and just 
purchased a 6002 case for my con 4.


----------

